# Don't call it a comeback! (Discussion Thread) - Monthly 'Freebies' Challenge!



## el-bo (Dec 29, 2020)

*IMPORTANT: For those who have no interest in this, and don't want to see it clogging up their 'Latest Posts' feed, please put the threads on 'Ignore' 

----------------------------

EDIT: Tuesday 26th October 2021 - Rules of engagement have been changed.

----------------------------

Submission thread, found here: https://vi-control.net/community/forums/members-compositions-mockups.18/*

Thought I'd put this out there to see if there was any interest.

The challenge, should you choose to accept: To record a piece of music using free instruments and effects. Anything that is cross-platform i.e OSX and Windows, and needs to work independently of a paid, propriety sample-player (so, no...Kontakt freebies are not allowed).

The piece can be an original work, a mockup or a cover of a song you love. Perhaps every few months, a theme could be set. But to make it easier for anyone to complete, perhaps it'd be better to keep things pretty loose.

No judgment; No reviewing (Unless specifically sought by a contributor; No voting, no winning and no prizes. Just a commitment to getting projects completed.The upside? Blowing away the cobwebs of procrastination, and the betterment of our art. The downside? We don't get to use all the lovely gear we've spent years collecting 

This thread will remain as a place to chat about the challenge, make suggestions etc. And for each separate month, there will be an accompanying thread...for submissions and any chat related to those submissions.

I'll keep this first post updated to reflect suggestions, as well as to compile a pool of useful effects 

Here is a list of instruments. Will keep updating and refining with suggestions, and when it starts looking closer to complete I'll put it all together in a PDF.

Until it's all laid out properly, assume that anything that's free and works in Kontakt Player, Sforzando, Decent Sampler or comes included in LABS, is acceptable. Anything else i.e standalone plugins must be cross-platform and 64-bit.

Please offer any suggestions, so that I may add to the list 


Pianobook Libraries: Decent Sampler versions https://www.pianobook.co.uk/sampler/decent-sampler/

Spitfire LABS https://labs.spitfireaudio.com/#type=&search=&new=true


*Drums:*

Karoryfer/Versilian Virtuosity Drums https://vis.versilstudios.com/virtuosity-drums.html

Karoryfer Gogodze Phu Vol II https://shop.karoryfer.com/pages/free-gogodze-phu-vol-ii

Synsonic BD-808 https://www.pluginboutique.com/product/1-Instruments/7-Drum-Machine/3553-Synsonic-BD-808

Synsonic BD-909 https://www.pluginboutique.com/product/1-Instruments/7-Drum-Machine/3555-Synsonic-BD-909

Groove BPB https://bedroomproducersblog.sellfy.store/p/grooove-bpb/

Sitala https://decomposer.de/sitala/

Spitfire LABS Drums https://labs.spitfireaudio.com/drums

Steven Slate FREE Drums https://stevenslatedrums.com/ssd5/#SSD5FREE

Speedrum Lite https://www.pluginboutique.com/product/1-Instruments/5-Sampler/8072-Speedrum-Lite


*Bass:*

Ample Bass P Lite https://www.amplesound.net/en/pro-pd.asp?id=19

Spitfire Labs https://labs.spitfireaudio.com/bass-guitar

Karoryfer MeatBass (SFZ) https://shop.karoryfer.com/pages/free-meatbass


*Guitar:*

Ample Guitar M Lite https://www.amplesound.net/en/pro-pd.asp?id=7

Haunted Guitar Lite https://electroniksoundlab.com/haunted-guitar-lite/

Spitfire Labs Electric Guitars https://labs.spitfireaudio.com/electric-guitars

Spitfire Labs Guitar Harmonics https://labs.spitfireaudio.com/guitar-harmonics

Karoryfer Shiny Guitar (SFZ) https://shop.karoryfer.com/pages/free-shinyguitar


*Percussion (Hits):*

Karoryfer The Hat With The Phat https://shop.karoryfer.com/pages/free-the-hat-with-the-phat

Karoryfer Gogodze Phu Vol I https://shop.karoryfer.com/pages/free-gogodze-phu-vol-i

*Percussion (Tuned):

Pianos:

Organs/Electric Pianos:

Orchestral:*

Spitfire Discover https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/bbc-symphony-orchestra-discover/

Versilian Studios VSCO 2 CE (SFZ) https://www.audiopluginsforfree.com/versilian-studios-chamber-orchestra-2-community-edition-vsco-2-ce/

*World:

Sampler:*

Decent Sampler https://www.decentsamples.com/product/decent-sampler-plugin/

Zampler // RX https://www.pluginboutique.com/product/1-Instruments/5-Sampler/951-Zampler-RX

Elastik 2 Player https://www.pluginboutique.com/product/1-Instruments/5-Sampler/751-ELASTIK-2-Player

Plogue Sforzando https://www.plogue.com/products/sforzando.html

TX16WX https://www.tx16wx.com/


*Synths:*

Helm https://tytel.org/helm/

Noisetar https://nusofting.com/plugins/noisetar-freeware-synth/

Sinnah https://nusofting.com/plugins/sinnah/

Scythe https://www.pluginboutique.com/product/1-Instruments/4-Synth/346-Scythe

Synthmaster Player Free https://www.pluginboutique.com/product/1-Instruments/4-Synth/4636-SynthMaster-Player-FREE

Voltage Modular Nucleus 2 https://www.pluginboutique.com/product/1-Instruments/4-Synth/5594-Voltage-Modular-Nucleus-2

Pendulate https://www.pluginboutique.com/product/1-Instruments/4-Synth/6762-Pendulate

ModSynthMono https://www.pluginboutique.com/product/1-Instruments/4-Synth/7392-ModSynthMono

LowBitMonoSyn https://www.pluginboutique.com/product/1-Instruments/4-Synth/7391-LowBitMonoSyn

Swatches A.A.S https://www.pluginboutique.com/product/1-Instruments/31-Synth-Presets/1461-Swatches

Zebralette https://u-he.com/products/zebralette/

Podolski https://u-he.com/products/podolski/

Triple Cheese https://u-he.com/products/triplecheese/

Tyrell N6 https://www.amazona.de/freeware-synthesizer-tyrell-n6-plugin-vst-au-win-mac/

LazerBass (Reaktor)

TRK-01 (Reaktor)

Micro Prism (Reaktor)

Carbon 2 (Reaktor)

Space Drone (Reaktor)

Blocks Base (Reaktor)

Analog Dreams (Kontakt)

Ethereal Earth (Kontakt)

Hybrid Keys (Kontakt)


----------



## el-bo (Dec 29, 2020)

*These next few posts contain a list of free FX that can be used:*


*FX Bundles/Channel Strips*

KiloHearts Snap Heap - https://www.pluginboutique.com/product/2-Effects/39-FX-Bundle/2397-Snap-Heap

HOFA System Basic - https://hofa-plugins.de/en/plugins/4u/

eaReckon FREE87 Series - https://www.pluginboutique.com/product/2-Effects/39-FX-Bundle/427-FREE87-Series

Ble Cat’s Freeware Pluins Pac 2 - https://www.pluginboutique.com/product/2-Effects/39-FX-Bundle/277-Blue-Cat-s-Freeware-Plug-ins-Pack-II-Bundle-

MeldaProduction FreeFX Bundle - https://www.meldaproduction.com/MFreeFXBundle



*Equalisers*

TDR VOS SlickEQ - https://www.tokyodawn.net/tdr-vos-slickeq/

Luftikus - https://www.kvraudio.com/product/luftikus-by-lkjb

SonEQ - https://sonimus.com/products/soneq

Blue Cat’s Triple EQ - https://www.pluginboutique.com/product/2-Effects/16-EQ/276-Blue-Cat-s-Triple-EQ/?a_aid=5e31f3f1b63c2

Voxengo Marvel GEQ (linear) - https://www.pluginboutique.com/product/2-Effects/16-EQ/688-Voxengo-Marvel-GEQ/?a_aid=5e31f3f1b63c2

TDR Nova (Dynamic) - https://www.tokyodawn.net/tdr-nova/

AudioThing Blindfold EQ - https://www.pluginboutique.com/product/2-Effects/16-EQ/6070-Blindfold-EQ

Boz Digital - Bark Of Dog - https://www.bozdigitallabs.com/product/bark-of-dog/


*Compressors *

MJUC jr - https://klanghelm.com/contents/products/MJUCjr.php

DC1A - https://klanghelm.com/contents/products/DC1A.php

ROUGHRIDER3 - https://www.audiodamage.com/pages/free-download

TDR Molotok - https://www.tokyodawn.net/tdr-molotok/

TDR Kotelnikov (Bus) - https://www.tokyodawn.net/tdr-kotelnikov/

Xfer OTT - https://xferrecords.com/freeware


*Transient Shaping*

Auburn Sounds Couture - https://www.auburnsounds.com/products/Couture.html

Flux: BitterSweet 3 - https://www.flux.audio/Download/



*Gates*

Auburn Sounds Renegate - https://www.auburnsounds.com/products/Renegate.html

EFEKTOR Silencer - https://www.pluginboutique.com/product/2-Effects/20-Gate/3599-EFEKTOR-Silencer


----------



## el-bo (Dec 29, 2020)

*Panning/Widening*

A1Audio A1StereoControl - https://www.pluginboutique.com/product/2-Effects/27-Stereo-Width/1388-A1StereoControl

Auburn Sounds Panagement - https://www.auburnsounds.com/products/Panagement.html

Polyverse Wider - https://www.pluginboutique.com/product/2-Effects/27-Stereo-Width/5129-Wider



*Limiters*

LVC-Audio ClipShifter - https://www.pluginboutique.com/product/2-Effects/9-Limiter/4740-ClipShifter

VladgSound Limiter No6 - https://www.pluginboutique.com/product/2-Effects/9-Limiter/338-Limiter-No6



*Reverbs*

TAL REVERB 3 &4 - https://tal-software.com/products/tal-reverb

Voxengo OldSkoolReverb - https://www.pluginboutique.com/product/2-Effects/17-Reverb/699-Voxengo-OldSkoolVerb/?a_aid=5e31f3f1b63c2

Valhalla Supermassive - https://valhalladsp.com/2020/11/23/valhallasupermassive-1-2-0-update cirrus-major-and-cirrus-minor-modes/

Convolgy XT Free - https://www.avid.com/plugins/convology-xt-free-plugin

u-he Protoverb - https://u-he.com/products/protoverb/



*Delays*

Valhala FreqEcho - https://valhalladsp.com/shop/delay/valhalla-freq-echo/

Decade Bridge Speculum - https://www.decadebridge.com/category/software/plugins/

TAL Dub 3 - https://tal-software.com/products/tal-dub

Voxeno Tempo Delay - https://www.voxengo.com/product/tempodelay/

HY-Delay (Free version) - https://hy-plugins.com/product/hy-delay4/

Stagecraft Delay - https://www.stagecraftsoftware.com/products/delay/



*Filters/Auto-Filters/Trance-Gates*

TAL Filter - https://tal-software.com/products/tal-filter

HY-Filter (free version) - https://hy-plugins.com/product/hy-filter3/

SoundSpot FAT Filter - https://www.pluginboutique.com/product/2-Effects/19-Filter/3330-Fat-Filter/?a_aid=5e31f3f1b63c2

Stagecraft Autofilter - https://www.stagecraftsoftware.com/products/autofilter/

AudioThing Filter Jam - https://www.pluginboutique.com/product/2-Effects/19-Filter/3022-Filterjam

A1Audio A1TriggerGate - http://www.alexhilton.net/A1AUDIO/index.php/a1triggergate

BPB Dirty Filter - https://bedroomproducersblog.com/free-vst-plugins/bpb-dirty-filter/


----------



## el-bo (Dec 29, 2020)

*Saturation/Drive/Amps/Distortion/Bit-Crushing*

Voxengo Tube Amp - https://www.pluginboutique.com/product/2-Effects/18-Amp-Simulator/696-Voxengo-Tube-Amp

Blue Cat’s Free Amp - https://www.pluginboutique.com/product/2-Effects/18-Amp-Simulator/4558-Blue-Cat-s-Free-Amp

Klanghelm IVGI - https://klanghelm.com/contents/products/IVGI.php

Stagecraft Bitcrusher - https://www.stagecraftsoftware.com/products/bitcrusher/

Creative Intent Temper - https://www.pluginboutique.com/product/2-Effects/30-Distortion/4378-Temper

Wave Arts Tube Saturator Vintage - https://www.pluginboutique.com/product/2-Effects/44-Saturation/4346-Tube-Saturator-Vintage

Shattered Glass Audio SGA1566 - https://www.pluginboutique.com/product/2-Effects/44-Saturation/1410-SGA1566

Voxengo Boogex - https://www.voxengo.com/product/boogex/

tritik Krush - https://www.tritik.com/product/krush/


*Tape/Vinyl*

iZotope Vinyl - https://www.pluginboutique.com/product/2-Effects/53-Multi-Effect-/7091-Vinyl

Chowdhury DSP ChowTape - https://www.kvraudio.com/product/chowtape-by-chowdhury-dsp


*Chorus/Modulation*

TAL-Chrus-LX - https://tal-software.com/products/tal-chorus-lx

Baby Audio Magic Switch (Chorus) - https://www.pluginboutique.com/product/2-Effects/11-Chorus/6975-Magic-Switch

Acon Digital Multiply (Chorus) - https://www.pluginboutique.com/product/2-Effects/11-Chorus/1088-Multiply

Blue Cat’s Flanger - https://www.pluginboutique.com/product/2-Effects/12-Flanger/272-Blue-Cat-s-Flanger

Blue Cat’s Phaser - https://www.pluginboutique.com/product/2-Effects/29-Phaser/275-Blue-Cat-s-Phaser

Audiority FreeMod (Phaser) - https://www.pluginboutique.com/product/2-Effects/29-Phaser/3735-FreeMod


*Multi-Effect*

UJAM Finisher MICRO - https://www.pluginboutique.com/product/2-Effects/53-Multi-Effect-/6054-Finisher-MICRO


*Special Sauce*

AEGEAN MUSIC Pitchproof - https://aegeanmusic.com/pitchproof-specs

Glitchmachines Hysteresis - https://www.pluginboutique.com/product/2-Effects/10-Delay/2018-Hysteresis/?a_aid=5e31f3f1b63c2

Musical Entropy Spaceship Delay - https://www.kvraudio.com/product/spaceship-delay-by-musical-entropy

UrsaDSP Lagrange - https://www.kvraudio.com/product/lagrange-by-ursadsp

Igorski Regrader - https://www.igorski.nl/download/regrader

PaulStretch - https://xenakios.wordpress.com/paulxstretch-plugin/

Paulstretch (Catalina Build) - https://github.com/akx/paulstretch/releases/tag/v2.2-3

Glitchmachines Fracture - https://www.pluginboutique.com/product/2-Effects/53-Multi-Effect-/845-Fracture-


*Samplers/Sample-Players*

CWITEC TX16Wx Sampler - https://www.tx16wx.com/

Plogue Sforzando (For SFZ files) - https://www.plogue.com/products/sforzando.html


*Utilities*

Voxengo SPAN - https://www.pluginboutique.com/product/2-Effects/25-Spectral-Analysis/695-Voxengo-SPAN

MeldaProduction MLoudnessAnalyzer - https://www.pluginboutique.com/product/2-Effects/25-Spectral-Analysis/303-MLoudnessAnalyzer

MeldaProduction MAnalyser - https://www.pluginboutique.com/product/2-Effects/25-Spectral-Analysis/295-MAnalyzer


----------



## angeruroth (Dec 29, 2020)

Sounds interesting


----------



## el-bo (Dec 29, 2020)

angeruroth said:


> Sounds interesting


Could be fun


----------



## el-bo (Jan 1, 2021)

and we're live...






January 2021 -- Monthly 'Freebies' Challenge!


IMPORTANT: For those who have no interest in this, and don't want to see it clogging up their 'Latest Posts' feed, please put the threads on 'Ignore' ---------------------------- Welcome to the first monthly freebies challenge! (See here...




vi-control.net


----------



## Markrs (Jan 1, 2021)

Great idea, I wonder if I have enough focus and confidence to do this. I think confidence is the main issue, I have been doing a lot or learning but not a lot of creating.

I don't really visit other music forums, but I liked KVR's song with 1 synth contest. I think these type of things where we limit what pallete we have can be very enlightening as to what can be done with less.


----------



## el-bo (Jan 1, 2021)

Markrs said:


> Great idea, I wonder if I have enough focus and confidence to do this. I think confidence is the main issue, I have been doing a lot or learning but not a lot of creating.
> 
> I don't really visit other music forums, but I liked KVR's song with 1 synth contest. I think these type of things where we limit what pallete we have can be very enlightening as to what can be done with less.




I submitted to the DIVA One-Synth-Challenge and have also submitted to a handful of the KVR Music Cafe competitions. Definitely a good learning experience...and fun...mostly. There's a lot to be said for having an external framework and deadline to work within/towards. And it's definitely limited in the sense that you can't just use anything. However, I think with this palette it's possible to cover quite a lot of musical ground.

With this proposition, I wanted to remove some of (what I think are) the barriers-to-entry of other similar monthly threads, and the things that can sometimes sour the experience. Removing the competitive element is the biggest of those factors, and hopefully those who have avoided sharing their music might be more inclined to do so. It becomes more about the personal challenge.

Not sure whether this will get much traction. Given the amount of product sales and customer acquisitions from 2020, it's understandable why members might not be inclined to put those top-tier libraries aside for some random freebies. Hopefully it can be seen as an 'and' proposition, not an 'or' i.e Even 5 minute-a-day, over the month, will give a few hours of time to get a little ditty on 'tape'.

Anyway...

No need to commit to anything


----------



## Markrs (Jan 1, 2021)

el-bo said:


> I submitted to the DIVA One-Synth-Challenge and have also submitted to a handful of the KVR Music Cafe competitions. Definitely a good learning experience...and fun...mostly. There's a lot to be said for having an external framework and deadline to work within/towards. And it's definitely limited in the sense that you can't just use anything. However, I think with this palette it's possible to cover quite a lot of musical ground.
> 
> With this proposition, I wanted to remove some of (what I think are) the barriers-to-entry of other similar monthly threads, and the things that can sometimes sour the experience. Removing the competitive element is the biggest of those factors, and hopefully those who have avoided sharing their music might be more inclined to do so. It becomes more about the personal challenge.
> 
> ...


I think freebies is brilliant idea. Removes barriers but exposes what can be done with freebies. One challenge will be not doing ambient music as that often seems the easiest with freebies (I personally love ambient music). The only freebie not on the list that would be helpful in that regard is BBCSO Discovery, as it would have short articulations (I don't know all the freebies you listed so that might be covered).


----------



## el-bo (Jan 1, 2021)

Markrs said:


> I think freebies is brilliant idea. Removes barriers but exposes what can be done with freebies. One challenge will be not doing ambient music as that often seems the easiest with freebies (I personally love ambient music). The only freebie not on the list that would be helpful in that regard is BBCSO Discovery, as it would have short articulations (I don't know all the freebies you listed so that might be covered).


Yup! Good benefits to using freebies. I like the idea of a level playing field.

I did think of adding Discovery, but because it takes two weeks to arrive (i'm assuming not everybody has it), I thought maybe it wouldn't be so easily accessible. I did also think about VSCO2 (Community Edition), but just decided against it, at the last minute.

Just to clarify, the palette will change on a monthly basis to hopefully keep things fresh, Some things might transfer between months, but we'll just have to see how it all goes.

Anyway, if you'd like me to add 'Discovery' to next month's selection (To give time for people to order it) then that's not a problem


----------



## Markrs (Jan 1, 2021)

el-bo said:


> Yup! Good benefits to using freebies. I like the idea of a level playing field.
> 
> I did think of adding Discovery, but because it takes two weeks to arrive (i'm assuming not everybody has it), I thought maybe it wouldn't be so easily accessible. I did also think about VSCO2 (Community Edition), but just decided against it, at the last minute.
> 
> ...


Very good points, Discovery is pro and con. It really gives variety to the types of music that can be created, same with OT Layers. However it then possibly gives too wide of a palette which moves a bit away from the objective.

I like the idea of the freebies you can use changing each month


----------



## el-bo (Jan 1, 2021)

Markrs said:


> However it then possibly gives too wide of a palette which moves a bit away from the objective.


No, and yes. 

The aim is not necessarily to have a reduced palette for it's own sake (although it would be good to have months with very limited choices). it's more about combining seemingly random and disparate elements, to try and form a cohesive whole. If you want shorts, pocketBlakus Cello has them. Just bung them through one of the offered pitch-shifters if you want the range to be higher. But what's to stop you using a synth patch with a short release, instead? Or any of the instruments, with a transient designer/shaper to temper the decays and accentuated the attacks. Nothing wrong with subverting the expectation that your staccato ostinato will come from a viola, especially if what you end up using offers a fresh, new perspective


----------



## mallux (Jan 1, 2021)

Sounds like fun... but if the objective is a level playing field, then including instruments requiring a $400 proprietary sampler seems a pretty high barrier to entry. I mean, I can see what I can do with the Labs soft piano, but that feels more restrictive than you were intending!


----------



## Markrs (Jan 1, 2021)

mallux said:


> Sounds like fun... but if the objective is a level playing field, then including instruments requiring a $400 proprietary sampler seems a pretty high barrier to entry. I mean, I can see what I can do with the Labs soft piano, but that feels more restrictive than you were intending!


That is a good point and there are some free libraries that use kontakt player including the Hammersmith piano.


----------



## el-bo (Jan 1, 2021)

mallux said:


> Sounds like fun... but if the objective is a level playing field, then including instruments requiring a $400 proprietary sampler seems a pretty high barrier to entry. I mean, I can see what I can do with the Labs soft piano, but that feels more restrictive than you were intending!


Thanks! 

I wouldn't say the objective is to have a level playing field over and above ruling out the advantage someone who has access to all the top-tier libraries might have. The objectives are more focused on the deadline, having the palette dictated by others (Hopefully if it gathers momentum, by vote/consensus), and making something of said random palette (Bit like the mystery ingredients bags on Ready Steady Chef!). 

But i did consider that having Kontakt full as a minimum requirement might mot work for everyone. However, at least in the context of this forum, having full Kontakt is a bit of a given. To not use that as a baseline would mean ruling out hundreds and hundreds of freely available sounds and libraries.

If it helps, there are other non-Kontakt options this month. And it'd be possible to add some more, if you are keen to give it a go. But also, I'm pretty sure that these libraries will work within Kontakt Player, albeit with a time-limit, per instance (Id have to confirm that). It'd take a bit of forethought, but it might be possible to do within the time-limits.

One last thing: It's normally possible to get the full version of Kontakt for much less than $40o, with a combination of sales and cross-grades. Also, people do end up selling their licenses when upgrading to Komplete, which of course is another option to consider.


----------



## el-bo (Jan 1, 2021)

@mallux - These would be this month's non-Kontakt options:

Surge Synth - https://surge-synthesizer.github.io/

Spitfire Labs Choir - https://labs.spitfireaudio.com/choir

Strings - Spitfire Labs Strings (1) - https://labs.spitfireaudio.com/strings

Strings - Spitfire Labs Strings (2) - https://labs.spitfireaudio.com/strings-2

Piano (2) - Spitfire Labs Soft Piano - https://labs.spitfireaudio.com/soft-piano

Acoustic Guitar (2) - Spitfire Labs Guitar Harmonics - https://labs.spitfireaudio.com/guitar-harmonics

Electric Guitar (1) - Spitfire Labs Peel Guitar - https://labs.spitfireaudio.com/peel-guitar

Steel Tongue Drum - Ample Sound Cloud Drum - https://www.pluginboutique.com/prod...ual-Instrument/4194-Ample-Percussion-Cloudrum

Acoustic drum kit (2) - Spitfire Labs Drums - https://labs.spitfireaudio.com/drums

Drum machine/Sampler - Sitala Drum Sampler - https://decomposer.de/sitala/


----------



## mallux (Jan 1, 2021)

Markrs said:


> That is a good point and there are some free libraries that use kontakt player including the Hammersmith piano.


Yes it would seem fairer to include libraries that can run in the Player (I have a bunch of those inc Hammersmith), but I appreciate that they represent a small subset of all the “free” Kontakt libraries out there, including Pianobook content. I guess I should fork out for Kontakt Full but even at half price it wasn’t compelling enough for me. Don’t really need any more sounds in my life, ironically, I just need to use the ones I already have!


----------



## mallux (Jan 1, 2021)

el-bo said:


> But i did consider that having Kontakt full as a minimum requirement might mot work for everyone. However, at least in the context of this forum, having full Kontakt is a bit of a given.


It would be interesting to find out how true this is... there are enough libraries out there which don’t need Kontakt that I can’t be the only one who hasn’t bothered buying into the NI ecosystem (yet). Between BBCSO and ComposerCloud my SSD’s are already full to bursting!


----------



## el-bo (Jan 1, 2021)

mallux said:


> Yes it would seem fairer to include libraries that can run in the Player (I have a bunch of those inc Hammersmith), but I appreciate that they represent a small subset of all the “free” Kontakt libraries out there, including Pianobook content.


It would be a case of dismissing about 99% of available freebies, to cater to perhaps 1% of the forums members. Of course, Im being very crude in my estimations. However, this challenge is already going to be niche enough, and I doubt it'll get much traction. Cutting hue swathes out of the options is just a step too far.


----------



## Markrs (Jan 1, 2021)

mallux said:


> It would be interesting to find out how true this is... there are enough libraries out there which don’t need Kontakt that I can’t be the only one who hasn’t bothered buying into the NI ecosystem (yet). Between BBCSO and ComposerCloud my SSD’s are already full to bursting!


I started with CCX it gives you pretty much everything you need. I could have stopped there and saved myself a few pennies. I got BBCSO Pro as well, though I feel core would probably been enough, but I couldn't resist getting the leaders and extra instruments. So I agree with you that with the proprietary players we have now, I don't think kontakt is as much of a given as it was. However for me it still gave me huge bang for buck. After getting Komplete 10 Ultimate cheap on eBay and Komplete 13 UCE upgrade for half price, it only cost be £400 to get the whole NI package. So if the price is right it does offer huge value.

But if you want freebies and novel instruments from pianobook, it is still pretty much the only game in town.


----------



## el-bo (Jan 1, 2021)

mallux said:


> It would be interesting to find out how true this is... there are enough libraries out there which don’t need Kontakt that I can’t be the only one who hasn’t bothered buying into the NI ecosystem (yet).


Yeah! Not really sure on the statistics. What I do know is that the idea of updating to Kontakt is often 'sold', conceptually speaking to those who don't own it, in the strength of all the available free libraries. Moreover, when you consider that Kontakt can be had for $125 at certain points of the year and how much of a value proposition Komplete is, or the fact that many top-tier sample library developers won't cater to KP, I think you'll find that those who are just satisfied with Player are very much in the minority.


----------



## mallux (Jan 1, 2021)

el-bo said:


> It would be a case of dismissing about 99% of available freebies, to cater to perhaps 1% of the forums members. Of course, Im being very crude in my estimations. However, this challenge is already going to be niche enough, and I doubt it'll get much traction. Cutting hue swathes out of the options is just a step too far.


Absolutely, I wasn’t suggesting being more restrictive, just that there should be enough options in the palette for non-Kontakt-Full users too. Anyway, you listed enough instruments above to get something going, thanks!


----------



## el-bo (Jan 1, 2021)

mallux said:


> Absolutely, I wasn’t suggesting being more restrictive, just that there should be enough options in the palette for non-Kontakt-Full users too. Anyway, you listed enough instruments above to get something going, thanks!


I have been trying to see if I could install the Player alongside Full, but am not having any luck. I wanted to test my theory that these libraries will all work in the player, but with reduced time-limits. When the time runs out, you'd just have to remove the plugin and re-instantiate it to reset the timer. It'a bit of a PITA, but it's workable. If you try it out, and it does work...and you commit to really living it a go, then I'll match the workflow (at least for this first month).

Alternatively, I'm quite happy to expand the palette, for this month (maybe more_ to include some other non-Kontakt options


----------



## mallux (Jan 1, 2021)

el-bo said:


> I have been trying to see if I could install the Player alongside Full, but am not having any luck. I wanted to test my theory that these libraries will all work in the player, but with reduced time-limits. When the time runs out, you'd just have to remove the plugin and re-instantiate it to reset the timer. It'a bit of a PITA, but it's workable. If you try it out, and it does work...and you commit to really living it a go, then I'll match the workflow (at least for this first month).
> 
> Alternatively, I'm quite happy to expand the palette, for this month (maybe more_ to include some other non-Kontakt options


Yeah the time-limited thing is not for me... I tried it before and it’s indeed too much of a PITA to be worthwhile. It takes me 15 minutes just to have a decent idea, life is too short for continually reloading plugins 

Let’s see how we get on with the options you’ve already provided and see how many people contribute. BBCSO Discover would certainly be something to consider for next month.


----------



## el-bo (Jan 1, 2021)

mallux said:


> Let’s see how we get on with the options you’ve already provided and see how many people contribute. BBCSO Discover would certainly be something to consider for next month.


I will definitely put Discover in the list for next month, and will send out a reminder to allow the two weeks for it to arrive.

In the meantime, I'll think about some extra options that align with the current categories. And remember, with the synth alone you have hundreds of options


----------



## el-bo (Jan 1, 2021)

@mallux - I've added a few extra options. And if you want to, perhaps have a quick flick through KP's included library. Make a handful of choices, and I'll add them to the list:









The Free Orchestra - ProjectSAM


A 100% free taste of what our extensive catalog has to offer! Packing sounds from our entire product line, this diverse collection of instruments is a unique and cinematic introduction to the world of ProjectSAM. Now fully updated.




projectsam.com





Piano(4) - Soniccouture - https://www.soniccouture.com/en/products/p322-hammersmith-free/

SCC Taiko Drums (SFZ) - http://www.schristiancollins.com/vi-percussion.php

Soniccouture Music Boxes - https://www.soniccouture.com/en/products/p43-music-boxes/

Also, Piano in 162 can be downloaded as SFZ, which can be used in Plogue Sforzando:

Piano (3) - Ivy audio Piano in 162 - https://vstbuzz.com/freebies/piano-in-162/

Plogue Sforzando (For SFZ files) - https://www.plogue.com/products/sforzando.html

Added another piano:









Novel Piano - Sonic Atoms


Soft and delicate upright piano sample library. Free instrument for Halion Sonic SE




sonicatoms.com




--------------------

_P.S Hammersmith Piano will only be an option while they continue to give it away. They did see there will be a limited amount of licenses. Either way, we're good for this month _


----------



## el-bo (Jan 2, 2021)

Markrs said:


> ...short articulations (I don't know all the freebies you listed so that might be covered).


Making my template now (Just putting them all in), and found that 'pocketBlakus Cello', 'The Stroh Violin' and Spitfire LABS 'Strings 1', all have shorts


----------



## Crowe (Jan 2, 2021)

Hmmm. This is a nice idea. I figure I'll join in, I need something to light a fire under my posterior.


----------



## el-bo (Jan 2, 2021)

Shiirai said:


> Hmmm. This is a nice idea. I figure I'll join in, I need something to light a fire under my posterior.


Great! Some really incredible stuff here, free or not.

Have fun


----------



## Markrs (Jan 2, 2021)

el-bo said:


> Great! Currently about 40 tracks into setting up a template, and just in checking that they are all correctly labelled etc., i've already come up with a few ideas (Might get more than one track done).
> Been accumulating all these freebies for so long, and just never got round to using any of them. The key is the template...Now I understand
> 
> Anyway! Some really incredible stuff here, free or not.
> ...


I still need to build my templates. If you every read my posts I think half of them are me saying that I need to this, or that I haven't got around to something yet! But I agree a template for freebies. I am tempted at a later date to dedicate a drive to Pianobook and build a template from everything there.


----------



## dzilizzi (Jan 2, 2021)

el-bo said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I wouldn't say the objective is to have a level playing field over and above ruling out the advantage someone who has access to all the top-tier libraries might have. The objectives are more focused on the deadline, having the palette dictated by others (Hopefully if it gathers momentum, by vote/consensus), and making something of said random palette (Bit like the mystery ingredients bags on Ready Steady Chef!).
> 
> ...


I've been doing this more along the lines of Chopped! What can you do with a basket of some weird combination. I probably have a lot of these freebies on my "don't use anymore" drive. I like the idea of this but I'm currently into trying to learn my new stuff by randomly picking 4 or 5 libraries and making a short piece with them. 

There's also Project Sam's free orchestral library and Red Room Audio's primary colors. You might also want to allow the use of the free instruments and effects that come with the DAW used. I mainly use ProTools and almost none of these work in it. Most DAWs come with equivalent effects.


----------



## el-bo (Jan 2, 2021)

Markrs said:


> I still need to build my templates. If you every read my posts I think half of them are me saying that I need to this, or that I haven't got around to something yet!


I've been the same. I was convinced by the idea of templates but never got around much further than a couple of tracks. But after playing around with the Spitfire's Discover template, it all finally clicked. Having it all laid out like that makes it so much easier to experiment with different ideas, and to start getting a framework down pretty quickly. Bit of a chore to set up, but I can definitely see that time being made up very quickly.


----------



## el-bo (Jan 2, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> I've been doing this more along the lines of Chopped! What can you do with a basket of some weird combination. I probably have a lot of these freebies on my "don't use anymore" drive. I like the idea of this but I'm currently into trying to learn my new stuff by randomly picking 4 or 5 libraries and making a short piece with them.
> 
> There's also Project Sam's free orchestral library and Red Room Audio's primary colors. You might also want to allow the use of the free instruments and effects that come with the DAW used. I mainly use ProTools and almost none of these work in it. Most DAWs come with equivalent effects.


Yeah! I do get that many folk are going to prefer using what they have paid good money for (I do too). I'm hoping I'll be able to manage both  And if you'd like a challenge in which you can use your own tools, perhaps consider joining the RPMChallenge, next month  

I did update to include Project Sam's orchestra, but forgot to paste into the first post. I didn't include RRA's freebie, because of the server contribution. But also, the idea is not to include everything, every month. It's only because it's the first month that I thought to include a lot of options. Initially, I thought it would be good to rotate to a new set of between 5 and 10 instruments a month, to keep us on our toes. We'll just have to see how many people start to contribute, and how we all decide it'll work.

With regard to effects: The idea was to give enough options that everyone would be satisfied, and that everyone had access to the same choices . I did actually think of you as I was putting it together, as I remember reading you are in PT. For what it's worth, I remember saying quite a lot that were compatible. It really will just come down to those using PT that will be the exception, in which case if there are missing effects types, then perhaps the PT'ers could use DAW FX. As it stands, you are the only PT'er that has posted, and it doesn't seem like you're going to stick around and play


----------



## dzilizzi (Jan 2, 2021)

el-bo said:


> Yeah! I do get that many folk are going to prefer using what they have paid good money for (I do too). I'm hoping I'll be able to manage both  And if you'd like a challenge in which you can use your own tools, perhaps consider joining the RPMChallenge, next month
> 
> I did update to include Project Sam's orchestra, but forgot to paste into the first post. I didn't include RRA's freebie, because of the server contribution. But also, the idea is not to include everything, every month. It's only because it's the first month that I thought to include a lot of options. Initially, I thought it would be good to rotate to a new set of between 5 and 10 instruments a month, to keep us on our toes. We'll just have to see how many people start to contribute, and how we all decide it'll work.
> 
> With regard to effects: The idea was to give enough options that everyone would be satisfied, and that everyone had access to the same choices . I did actually think of you as I was putting it together, as I remember reading you are in PT. For what it's worth, I remember saying quite a lot that were compatible. It really will just come down to those using PT that will be the exception, in which case if there are missing effects types, then perhaps the PT'ers could use DAW FX. As it stands, you are the only PT'er that has posted, and it doesn't seem like you're going to stick around and play


I'll probably do next month. This month I'm going to attempt the scoring challenge. If I can get my computer setup working again. The VE Pro setup part turned out to be the easy part. Moving the libraries to the slave, not so much. Only I already moved the drives. I'll figure it out.


----------



## José Herring (Jan 2, 2021)

I've often thought about do this just for fun. 

But, I would make it Entirely FREE products. Including a free DAW like tracktion, ect.... 

My honest opinion is that the amount of free stuff available today one could create broadcast ready tracks without spending a dime on libraries, software, fx, ect...

I would limit the use of Kontakt to the free Kontakt player.


----------



## el-bo (Jan 2, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> I'll probably do next month. This month I'm going to attempt the scoring challenge. If I can get my computer setup working again. The VE Pro setup part turned out to be the easy part. Moving the libraries to the slave, not so much. Only I already moved the drives. I'll figure it out.


Nice one! Have fun with the scoring comp


----------



## el-bo (Jan 2, 2021)

José Herring said:


> I've often thought about do this just for fun.


Nothing stopping you now 



José Herring said:


> But, I would make it Entirely FREE products. Including a free DAW like tracktion, ect....



The 'free' aspect is definitely an interesting part of it, but the initial spark was not to set up a 'freebie challenge', per se. It was the challenge, in itself, that was the main driving point i.e A challenge for those of us who keep promising ourselves that we'll actually make some music., spurred on by community support and a monthly deadline. The freebies part of it was just a way of levelling the playing field. But that element definitely adds another interesting angle.

So, it doesn't make sense to me to make a free DAW obligatory. Not only would that add an extra level of complexity i.e having to learn a new DAW (I know that Tracktion is pretty simple), but it'd also mean that none of the efforts would then be easily translatable to 'our' normal DAW. Whereas, the template I'm currently setting up can be used whenever I like, or split into channel-strips etc., within Logic.

Again, if I were advising someone on how to make free music then your suggestions would make sense.



José Herring said:


> My honest opinion is that the amount of free stuff available today one could create broadcast ready tracks without spending a dime on libraries, software, fx, ect...


Absolutely! 



José Herring said:


> I would limit the use of Kontakt to the free Kontakt player.



Again, it's not the free part that is the primary driver for this challenge, but it will definitely be interesting to check out a wide variety of Kontakt freebies. It might be something to consider if this were different forum. But this is a forum whose members, on the whole, are using instruments and libraries that demand Kontakt Full as a minimum. It's one thing to forego thousands of dollars in paid libraries, but to have to forego nearly all the Kontakt freebies was not really part of the plan.

As it is, this thread has had a few-hundred views but very little engagement. If it turns out that tons of people want to enter, who don't happen to have the full version of Kontatk, then it might be worth a re-think.


----------



## el-bo (Jan 30, 2021)

Just a little update on this:

I am going to miss the January deadline for this first piece. For various reasons, I had problems getting started and not taking advantage of momentum when it was there. But I did start, and I did progress...and I'm not a huge way from finishing.

This is quite something for me, as I haven't actually finished a project in about five years (Very long story; not worth going into). And seeing as I seem to be flying solo this month, I've had the good grace to extend the deadline 

I do seem to have finally managed to get into a daily music-making habit, which is a great start to the year. Going to start a new project in February and plan to finish this one alongside it, though I might just get it out of the way in the next few days. We'll see.

Will also update the original challenge post to reflect some additions to the available libraries. It seems silly to not open up the possibility to use all the LABS instruments, along with any Pianobook (Unless available for Logic only), Spitfire's 'Discover' and anything from the Kontakt Factory Library. I've also found some new freebie FX to add


----------



## Taron (Oct 6, 2021)

Anyone ever thought of picking this back up?


----------



## el-bo (Oct 6, 2021)

Taron said:


> Anyone ever thought of picking this back up?


Actually, after seeing your thread, I wanted to invite you to join. However, I was firstly a bit embarrassed that I'd not completed a single track (I have 3 on the go, though). But also, because I wanted to change the rules, somewhat in line with a couple of suggestions that were offered int he thread. 

Just not got around to it, as builders have been turning where I live upside-down, and I'm preparing to move to a new space. Once that's done (Hopefully by mid next-week), I'm gonna try and get on top of all of this.

The revised idea is to to make it totally free, with the exception of the DAW. So Kontakt would be ruled out, and the playing-field would become even more level. I did even think about José's suggestion of using free DAW, and even tried a few, but I still think that's a restriction too far, and at least on the Mac side, I found the offerings to be frustrating 

Anyway, the idea now will be that everyone is free to use their own DAW. Anything that is free (Eternally free, rather than free 'until...') can be used, as long as it's cross-platform. 
Also, generally-speaking, I don't see the need to restrict what is used. Sometimes, it might be nice to have a given palette for a month, however.

Anything that members use, will hopefully share links to the instruments, fx, free samples/field-recordings etc., so i can keep an updated PDF with all available choices.

Since I started, 'Decent Sampler' has become quite a 'thing', so non-Kontakt should be even less of an issue

So, if you can hold on a little bit until I edit the thread...and re-launch, it'd be great for you to join in. You can be the pacemaker


----------



## el-bo (Oct 6, 2021)

There's also this thread, if you're interested:





__





The VI-C 'Track-In-A-Weekend' challenge


Here it is, the 2nd one (and last; no time to make a third). Listening to it after a few hours... I'm not very happy with the result, but I think it could work as a relaxing background, so not a total failure either. And it was fun to try and record the whole thing, and shrinking the video to...



vi-control.net





Also got a bit messy. It started out as quite a rigid goal of composing, recording and mixing an EP during a standard weekend. Kept stepping back the requirements, as I thought the terms were perhaps too strict, and would put people off. In some ways, I wish I'd kept it as the original intention. 

Anyway, I already have an idea for my first submission, as soon as I get settled


----------



## Taron (Oct 6, 2021)

Uh, that's GREAT! You can absolutely count me in! I was initially looking for Discover/LABS only type of thing, but there are a bunch of really nice free libraries I never knew about. After reading your list, I immediately got the ProjectSAM and Strezov stuff, which is quite something. But, yes, love it!

As you may know, for a few years now I'm somewhat of a regular at the OSC on KVR, but with finding Discover I realized the same potential of a great challenge for orchestral compositions. I'm really excited about this! I even thought about starting something like this myself, but it's a bit overwhelming for me to host. Soooo... this here is golden! 

I'll have a look at your weekend challenge. Also sounds like my kind of jam! 

Thanks for doing all this, @el-bo, that's awesome!


----------



## el-bo (Oct 26, 2021)

@mallux and @José Herring Just tagging you in to let you know the rules have been changed to only include true freebies i.e Freebies that rely on paid Kontakt full are from now excluded.

And yes, José, I even tried a couple of freebie DAW out, to see if it could be a 100% pure freebies challenge. Unfortunately, none of the cross-platform examples really lived up to their respective promises. Moreover, the idea of needing to learn a new DAW seems a whole level of barrier-to-entry too far.


----------



## el-bo (Oct 26, 2021)

In the coming days, I'll increase the list of FX options, add as many free instrument options as I can find (Suggestions for both free FX and instruments are welcome) and generally tidy it all up in a manner that will allow it to keep expanding as new options are discovered.

Let's see if we can get this re-launched (Don't call it a comeback!), ready for the month of November


----------



## José Herring (Oct 26, 2021)

el-bo said:


> Nothing stopping you now


I actually started just the amount of time to set up the free stuff just took way too long. But, I'm still kind of interested in this. Once I get finished with the OLC I may just do another track with freebies.


----------



## wahey73 (Oct 26, 2021)

Really sounds like fun. I had a weekly live stream here in Italy during summer where every thursday we presented free libraries and free effects and free....you get the idea. I wrote the micro trailer for that stream using BBC Discover, The free Orchestra, Ferrum Free Edtions (i guess until now I could be in, right) but used some Bangs from Audio Imperia's Epic Trailer Sounds (which need Kontakt). So if the Bangs don't count as a huge rule breaker (they could be replaced by other bangs from free Libraries) I'm happy to share the "Making of"


----------



## mallux (Oct 27, 2021)

el-bo said:


> In the coming days, I'll increase the list of FX options, add as many free instrument options as I can find (Suggestions for both free FX and instruments are welcome) [...]


Since we're all going to be downloading it tomorrow anyway, my vote is for the Soundpaint 1928 Piano, and whatever FX come bundled with it...


----------



## Taron (Oct 27, 2021)

OH, snap, it's being released tomorrow? Very cool! Thanks for the info, @mallux !


----------



## el-bo (Oct 27, 2021)

José Herring said:


> I actually started just the amount of time to set up the free stuff just took way too long. But, I'm still kind of interested in this. Once I get finished with the OLC I may just do another track with freebies.


Hopefully it'll keep trundling along on a monthly basis, ready for anyone to jump in


----------



## el-bo (Oct 27, 2021)

wahey73 said:


> Really sounds like fun. I had a weekly live stream here in Italy during summer where every thursday we presented free libraries and free effects and free....you get the idea. I wrote the micro trailer for that stream using BBC Discover, The free Orchestra, Ferrum Free Edtions (i guess until now I could be in, right) but used some Bangs from Audio Imperia's Epic Trailer Sounds (which need Kontakt). So if the Bangs don't count as a huge rule breaker (they could be replaced by other bangs from free Libraries) I'm happy to share the "Making of"


Was about to say the free Ferrum Kontakt instruments would be a no-go, but they seem to be mostly WAV packs (Allowed within the rules, either as audio files or within free drum-players and free samplers) and the others actually work in K 'player' (Must remember to put 'em in the list).

While it's fine to submit already-completed work (In this case, replacing the drums), maybe you'll find the time and inclination to submit a totally fresh track, at some point. 

There will be a parallel thread for ongoing submissions, with this one being maintained for discussion, suggestions and instrument/FX lists


----------



## el-bo (Oct 27, 2021)

mallux said:


> Since we're all going to be downloading it tomorrow anyway, my vote is for the Soundpaint 1928 Piano, and whatever FX come bundled with it...


Wow! Tomorrow! Been trying to avoid that thread, partly 'cause hype-train, but mainly because I couldn't really work out what any of it was supposed to be. Decided I'd just wait until it was out in the open to see what it was all about. Didn't think it'd be so soon, but quite excited to check it out.

Cheers


----------



## el-bo (Oct 31, 2021)

First post has been updated with an incomplete list of possible instruments. Will attempt to keep filling gin the blanks, but if anyone can help with suggestions I'd be grateful. Options need to be cross-platform, completely free i.e no proprietary paid players, and be 64-bit.

Also, here's the submission thread:





__





The FREEBIE Challenge Submission Thread (Currently accepting for November 2021)


IMPORTANT: For those who have no interest in this, and don't want to see it clogging up their 'Latest Posts' feed, please put the threads on 'Ignore' ---------------------------- Please keep this thread for submissions and feedback only. Save discussion and suggestions for this thread...



vi-control.net


----------



## easyrider (Oct 31, 2021)

So has anyone made any actual music? 😂


----------



## el-bo (Oct 31, 2021)

easyrider said:


> So has anyone made any actual music? 😂


Here's the submission thread, whenever you're ready


----------

